# Inat OPC Server / CP 341-1 Lean



## JandeFun (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo alle,

ich möchte gerne eine Verbindung mit einem Inat OPC Server über einen Siemens CP 341-1 Lean zur CPU herstellen.
Nur leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung mit dem OPC Server zur Steuerung hin. 
Im Internet wird bei anderen Cp´s bei Siemens direkt auf den möglichen Zugriff mit einem OPC Server hingewiesen.
Bei meinem CP fehlt dieser Hinweis.

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass der CP keine Verbindung mit einem OPC Server zuläst? Wenn ja, worin liegt das Problem.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Mai 2007)

JandeFun schrieb:


> Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass der CP keine Verbindung mit einem OPC Server zuläst?


 
Hallo,

leider kenne ich den Inat-Server nicht genau.

Aber der *S7/S5-OPC-Server* von uns funktioniert 
mit der 343-1 lean einwandfrei, an den Möglichkeiten 
der CP liegt es also eher nicht.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## JandeFun (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo alle,

ich moechte eben kurz beschreıben, was ıch eıgentlıch vor habe.

unsere ın Serıe ausgelıeferten Steuerungen sınd nıcht ımmer mıt eınem CP zur Ethernet Kommunıkatıon ausgeruestet, so das ıch eıne Alternatıve dazu gesucht hatte.
Das Zıel ıst es dabeı nıcht ımmer mıttels Kabel an der Steuerung gebunden zu seın, sondern flexıbel ohne grossen Verkabelungsaufwand sıch ın der Anlage bewegen zu koennen.

Ich moechte mıt eınem Net Lınk von der Fırma Helmholz auf unsere Steuerung ueber verschıedene Wege gleıchzeıtıg zugreıfen, der bereıts vorhanden ıst.
Dazu soll der Net Lınk zusammen mıt eınem W-LAN Router ım Schaltschrank ınstallıert seın, so das per W-LAN Verbındung auf dıe Steuerung zugegrıffen werden kann.

Folgende Dınge sollen gleıchzeıtıg auf dem PG moeglıch seın.

- OPC Server Zugrıff auf dıe SPS zur Trend Darstellung / Clıent ıst eın Lab Vıew Programm.
- Programmaenderungen und Onlıne Beobachtungen des S7 Programms.
- Protool Projekt Ankopplung an dıe S7 / eın OP ıst jeweıls vor Ort an der Maschıne vorhanden. Dıeses Projekt soll gleıchzeıtıg aber auch auf dem PG ın der Protool Runtıme Versıon mıtlaufen.

Eıne W-Lan Verbındung zur Steuerung konnte ohne Probleme aufgebaut werden, und ıst auch des oefteren ım Altag bzw. ın der Anlage unter Altagsbedıngungen getestet worden. 

Heute habe ıch das erste mal den OPC Server gleıchzeıtıg mıtlaufen lassen wollen. Nun fıngen dıe Probleme an.
Wıe es scheınt, koenen nıcht zweı Anfragen vom Net LINK gleıchzeıtıg bearbeıtet werden. Besteht eıne Verbındung fuer den OPC Server, so kann dıe S7 nıcht mehr zugreıfen, und umgekehrt.

Das Protool Projekt konnte ıch bıs lang noch nıcht so zum laufen brıngen, dass es ueber den Net Lınk zugreıft, was wahrscheınlıch auch nıcht möglıch ıst.

Alternatıve zum Net Lınk koennte ıch auch mıt eıner tempoaeren CP ınstallatıon fuer dıe Inbetrıebnahmezeıt leben.
Dazu hatte ıch bereıts ım Vorfeld dıe Test s ım Buero mıt dem CP 341-1 Lean gemacht, wo ıch nıcht so rıchtıgen Erfolg mıt dem Inat OPC Zugrıff hatte.
Dıe S7 Seıte funktıonıerte dabeı ohne Probleme und der Protool Zugrıff sollte mıt dem CP auch funktıonıeren.

Schoen waere es, wenn ıch meıne Vorstellungen mıt dem Net Lınk vollstaendıg umsetzen koennte. Es ıst auch nıcht ımmer gewaehrleıstet, dass Platz zur temporaeren Installatıon des CP s auf dem Rack zur Verfuegung steht.

Unterstuetzt der OPC Server von Deltalogıc ebenfalls den Net Lınk von Helmholz?

Danke fuer jeglıche andere Ideen.

Sorry for the mıssıng poınts.

Jan den Fun


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo,



JandeFun schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> Ich moechte mıt eınem Net Lınk von der Fırma Helmholz
> auf unsere Steuerung ueber verschıedene Wege gleıchzeıtıg
> zugreıfen, der bereıts vorhanden ıst.



Ist es der Netlink lite (bzw. bei uns der *NetLink S7*) 
oder der *NetLink-PRO*?

Der Netlink lite kann PC-seitig nur 2 Verbindungen,
während der NetLink-PRO 6 bzw. 7 PC-Verbindungen
gleichzeitig kann.

Eine Vergleichliste gibt es hier im Forum (Beitrag 12):

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6461 



JandeFun schrieb:


> Dazu soll der Net Lınk zusammen mıt eınem W-LAN Router
> ım Schaltschrank ınstallıert seın, so das per W-LAN
> Verbındung auf dıe Steuerung zugegrıffen werden kann.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind das drei 
Verbindungen gleichzeitig, damit ist der NetLink-PRO 
das richtige Gerät.



JandeFun schrieb:


> Eıne W-Lan Verbındung zur Steuerung konnte ohne Probleme aufgebaut werden, und ıst auch des oefteren ım Altag bzw. ın der Anlage unter Altagsbedıngungen getestet worden.



OK. 



JandeFun schrieb:


> Heute habe ıch das erste mal den OPC Server gleıchzeıtıg mıtlaufen lassen wollen. Nun fıngen dıe Probleme an.
> 
> Wıe es scheınt, koenen nıcht zweı Anfragen vom Net LINK gleıchzeıtıg bearbeıtet werden. Besteht eıne Verbındung fuer den OPC Server, so kann dıe S7 nıcht mehr zugreıfen, und umgekehrt.



War mir nicht bekannt, dass das nicht geht. 
Ich frage mal bei unserer Technik, ob besondere
Einstellungen zu beachten sind.




JandeFun schrieb:


> Das Protool Projekt konnte ıch bıs lang noch nıcht so zum laufen brıngen, dass es ueber den Net Lınk zugreıft, was wahrscheınlıch auch nıcht möglıch ıst.



Der Treiber, den Sie mit dem NetLink lite bzw. PRO 
erhalten haben, integriert den Adapter in die PG/PC-
Schnittstelle. Damit seht er für alle Siemens-Anwendungen,
auch für die ProTool-Projektiertung zur Verfügung.

Nur was die Runtime betrifft, da bin ich gerade überfragt,
leite ich auch an die Technik weiter.



JandeFun schrieb:


> Alternatıve zum Net Lınk koennte ıch auch mıt eıner tempoaeren CP ınstallatıon fuer dıe Inbetrıebnahmezeıt leben.



Sollte nicht notwendig sein.



JandeFun schrieb:


> Schoen waere es, wenn ıch meıne Vorstellungen mıt dem Net Lınk vollstaendıg umsetzen koennte. Es ıst auch nıcht ımmer gewaehrleıstet, dass Platz zur temporaeren Installatıon des CP s auf dem Rack zur Verfuegung steht.



Meines Erachtens ist eine vollständige Umsetzung
möglich (mit dem NetLink-PRO). Die noch offenen 
Punkte werden wir klären können. 



JandeFun schrieb:


> Unterstuetzt der OPC Server von Deltalogıc ebenfalls
> den Net Lınk von Helmholz?



Ganz sicher. Die NetLink-PRO sind ein Kooperationsprodukt 
zwischen Helmholz, Softing und DELTALOGIC.

Der PC-Treiber für die NetLink-Geräte stammt von Rainer Hönle
und von Herrn Hönle stammt auch der SPS-Anbindung 
des S7/S5-OPC-Servers ;-)



Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## JandeFun (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo

Danke erstmal für die ausführliche Aufarbeitung meiner Fragen.

Um auf Ihrer Seite im Augenblick nicht zu viel Arbeit zu verursachen, nochmals der Hinweis, dass ich im Augenblick noch mit dem Inat OPC Server arbeite.

Zu der Version des Net Links kann ich im Augenblick noch nichts sagen. Ich hatte den gut vor 1 - 2 Jahren bestellt, und somit wird es einer der älteren Versionen sein.

Da aber auch die ältere Versionen zwei PC Verbindungen händeln konnte, soweit ich verstanden habe, müste eigentlich der augendblickliche den S7 Zugriff und die Anfragen vom OPC Server verarbeiten können.

Ich werde das wohl nochmals ausführlich im Büro testen müssen.


----------



## JandeFun (27 Mai 2007)

Hallo 

ich habe in der Zwischenzeit ein wenig weiter probiert mit dem Inat OPC Server über den CP 341-1 Lean auf die S7 zu koppeln.

Es hat funktioniert. Der Fehler lag im TSAP. Ich hatte diesen nicht eingestellt, sondern mit dem SPS Header gearbeitet, was so nicht funktioniert hat.

Hinweis für alle: 
Bei der Installation des Inat OPC Servers hatte ich mir zweimal den Rechner geschossen, bis ich dann dahinter gekommen bin, dass der H1 Treiber für den Server nicht kompatibel mit Windows XP ist, und die Netzverbinden entsprechen nicht mehr reagieren bzw. der Rechner nicht mehr vernünftig bootet.


----------

